# SPS/IPC Karten



## maniac (25 November 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich hab mich entschieden auch auf die SPS/IPC/DRIVE nach Nürnberg zu reisen.
Könnte mir jemand sagen wo ich noch 2 karten her bekomme, ist ja ziemlich kurzfristig.Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen würde.

mfg


----------



## zotos (25 November 2007)

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_termine&vid=0&val=1qfWG8D23diRT

http://www.3s-software.com/se_data/_filebank/tradeshows/SPS2007_Eintrittsgutschein_D.pdf


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2007)

Versuch es mal hier

http://www.mesago.de/de/SPS/main.htm?rw=1

Dort kannst Du dich für eine Eintrittskarte qualifizieren ) . Ansonsten ruf einen Lieferanten deines Vertrauens an.. die werfen einen mit Kartengutscheinen doch voll.... bezahlt überhaupt jemand dort Eintritt ??????


----------



## Sockenralf (25 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... bezahlt überhaupt jemand dort Eintritt ??????


 

Hallo,

kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, aber ich werd am Dienstag mal schauen, ob da nicht doch irgendwo einsam und verlassen in  einer dunklen Ecke irgendwo eine nette, hübsche Kassiererin ihr kümerliches Dasein fristet  


MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 November 2007)

Wenn noch Bedarf an Karten besteht, einfach eine kurze Mail an unseren Vertrieb. Die Karten gehen dann unverzüglich raus.


----------



## maniac (25 November 2007)

Danke für eure antworten.
Das Problem ist, wenn ich einen Lieferanten unserer Wahl anschreibe bekomme ich die Karten nicht mehr pünklich.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 November 2007)

Hallo,

wie gesagt:



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://www.mesago.de/de/SPS/main.htm?rw=1


 

.... und die Karte kommt schneller, als du vom pinkeln wieder da bist  


MfG


----------



## zotos (25 November 2007)

blalala ich habe es gerade erst gelesen ;o(
man muss zu Messago.


----------



## argv_user (25 November 2007)

Und wenn man schon im Forums-Tshirt an die Kasse kommt
und behauptet, man werde dringend bei Deltalogic erwartet,
dann kommt man sowieso umsonst rein


----------



## MW (25 November 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen, aber ich werd am Dienstag mal schauen, ob da nicht doch irgendwo einsam und verlassen in einer dunklen Ecke irgendwo eine nette, hübsche Kassiererin ihr kümerliches Dasein fristet
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe ich komm da so schnell rein wie letztes Jahr, nachdem ich kurz mit leichtem Orientierungsverlust in einer der zwei ca. 50m langen Schlangen stand und dann festgestellt habe, dass der Eingang für die Leute mit Dauerkarte neben diesen zwei Schlangen war. Als ich das dan mitbekommen hatte wechselte ich doch in diese 0 m lange Schlange :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon im Forums-Tshirt an die Kasse kommt
> und behauptet, man werde dringend bei Deltalogic erwartet,
> dann kommt man sowieso umsonst rein


Da arbeiten wir noch dran ...


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich komm da so schnell rein wie letztes Jahr, nachdem ich kurz mit leichtem Orientierungsverlust in einer der zwei ca. 50m langen Schlangen stand und dann festgestellt habe, dass der Eingang für die Leute mit Dauerkarte neben diesen zwei Schlangen war. Als ich das dan mitbekommen hatte wechselte ich doch in diese 0 m lange Schlange :-D :-D :-D


Man soll sich ja auch nicht schon vorm Messebesuch betrinken


----------



## MW (26 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Man soll sich ja auch nicht schon vorm Messebesuch betrinken


 
Ich versuchs morgen mal, aber ich glaub dat wird nix


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (27 November 2007)

*Lack nicht vergessen*



argv_user schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon im Forums-Tshirt an die Kasse kommt
> und behauptet, man werde dringend bei Deltalogic erwartet,
> dann kommt man sowieso umsonst rein


 

Aber bitte vorher das T-Shirt den Farbwahrnehmungen der Farbjury anpassen ( braun bzw anthrazit lackieren).


----------



## Sockenralf (27 November 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Aber bitte vorher das T-Shirt den Farbwahrnehmungen der Farbjury anpassen ( braun bzw anthrazit lackieren).


 

Hallo,

auf den ersten Blick sind die wirklich braun (zumindest bei der Beleuchtung am DeltaLogic-Stand).

Aber wenn man dann genau hinschaut und die Beleuchung anpasst, dann passts  



MfG


----------



## argv_user (27 November 2007)

*Alles eine Frage des Anscheines*



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf den ersten Blick sind die wirklich braun (zumindest bei der Beleuchtung am DeltaLogic-Stand).
> 
> ...



Anschein und Beleuchtung ist ja in Grunde dasselbe.

Jede Wette: wenn das Licht aus ist, dann sieht man ganz deutlich Anthrazit
Und das obwohl die "Messe" direkt an der braunen Paradeallee (Parkplatz Ost) liegt...

Ich hatte ja schon angeboten, ein Stück Anthrazit als Vergleichsnormal zur Messe mitzubringen.

Messverfahren:
Hält man die Probestücke nebeneinander, und es ergibt sich dann auch bei unterschiedlichen Beleuchtungen für den objektiven Betrachter der gleiche Farbeindruck, so mögen die Körper (ich vermeide absichtlich den Begriff "Objekt") als von annähernd gleicher Farbe gelten.

Leider kann ich in diesem Jahr nicht zur Messe; schade.


----------



## zotos (27 November 2007)

Ja Nürnberg hat eben auch viel Erfahrung mit den "Braunen".


----------



## Perfektionist (27 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja Nürnberg hat eben auch viel Erfahrung mit den "Braunen".


 
Ich hab ne Bekannte (bin ich der einzige, der sowas hat - Jungfrau ... Messie ... schrecklich). Die entwickelte mal beim Trivial Pursuit den Spruch: "Braun ist SCH****". *LOL*


----------



## zotos (28 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Bekannte (bin ich der einzige, der sowas hat - Jungfrau ... Messie ... schrecklich). Die entwickelte mal beim Trivial Pursuit den Spruch: "Braun ist SCH****". *LOL*


Ich raff das gerade nicht. Meinst Du Scrabble oder sonst was, oder habe ich Trival Pursuit nie richtig verstanden.

Egal! Pack das Danke das ich Dir gegeben habe, für deine Bekannte ein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2007)

Eine Designerin am Deltalogicstand hat bestätigt das die T-Shirts GRAU sind.... nicht braun, nicht antrazit... sondern GRAU.......


----------



## zotos (28 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eine Designerin am Deltalogicstand hat bestätigt das die T-Shirts GRAU sind.... nicht braun, nicht antrazit... sondern GRAU.......



Jetzt bin ich beeindruckt.

Deltalogic hat eine Designerin dazu beauftragt, eine Expertise über die Farbe des "SPS-Form.de" Polo Shirt abzugeben. Das nenne ich mal professionell.

Vielleicht kann sich eine andere Firma da zu herablassen und einem nicht zufälligen Kollegen, mal eine Augenärztliche Untersuchung Sponsoren.


----------



## MW (28 November 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eine Designerin am Deltalogicstand hat bestätigt das die T-Shirts GRAU sind.... nicht braun, nicht antrazit... sondern GRAU.......


 
Toll, dann sind es ja mitlerweile schon 3 Farben, da findet ja bald jeder eine passende :-D 

Is ja fast schon ein Chamälion-effekt: ändert je nach Erregungszustand, des Trägers, die Farbe.


was Grau da genau Bedeutet kann Lipperlandstern ja am bessten sagen (in bezug auf die designerin   )


----------



## marlob (28 November 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Toll, dann sind es ja mitlerweile schon 3 Farben, da findet ja bald jeder eine passende :-D


Eigentlich sinds dann ja 4, weil der Admin hat ja noch en pinkes verschickt. 
Siehe hier


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf den ersten Blick sind die wirklich braun (zumindest bei der Beleuchtung am DeltaLogic-Stand).
> 
> ...



Nach dem mir an den beiden ersten Messetagen kein besagtes Polo-Shirt aufgefallen ist ... ist es vielleicht ... Mausgrau? :shock:


----------



## Oberchefe (28 November 2007)

> Nach dem mir an den beiden ersten Messetagen kein besagtes Polo-Shirt aufgefallen ist ... ist es vielleicht ... Mausgrau?


 
Vielleicht solltest Du bei Deinem ehemaligen Brötchengeber am Messestand vorbeischauen und auf die biertrinkenden Messebesucher achten, diskret unter der Jacke versteckt findet sich das kackbraune anthrazitfarbene graue schweinchenrosafarbene Shirt.


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Mit blankem T-Shirt über die Messe ..*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> diskret unter der Jacke versteckt findet sich das kackbraune anthrazitfarbene graue schweinchenrosafarbene Shirt.



Nee Oberchefe, die Uhltronix Belegschaft ist mit offenem Visier, also ohne Jacke, mit blankem, kackbraunem T-Shirt über die Messe gegangen. 
Manchmal sind sie auch gelaufen, weil ein paar Leute mit Baseballschlägern hinter Ihnen her waren    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (28 November 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das waren dan die Leute denen von Makus und Co. das Bier geklaut wurde oder ????????????


----------



## Oberchefe (28 November 2007)

> die Uhltronix Belegschaft ist mit offenem Visier, also ohne Jacke, mit blankem, kackbraunem T-Shirt über die Messe gegangen.
> Manchmal sind sie auch gelaufen, weil ein paar Leute mit Baseballschlägern hinter Ihnen her waren


 
Beim Siemens Stand war ich nicht und sonst wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Mit blankem T-Shirt*

Hallo,



			
				MW schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren dan die Leute denen von Makus und Co. das Bier geklaut wurde oder ????????????



Das waren nicht viele Leute, nur so ca. 20 Bodybuilder ..



			
				Oberchefe" schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Siemens Stand war ich nicht und sonst wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.



Da waren wir am Dienstag auch nicht, in dem Gedränge wären auch die kackbraunen T-Shirts nicht besonders aufgefallen.



> "Markus benutzt äußerst drastische Schilderungen sexueller Handlungen, häufig ohne Kuscheln. Die unnötig detailbesessene Vulgärsprache machen diese Person für den Umgang mit sensiblen Menschen VÖLLIG UNGEEIGNET!!!



Naja, da kamen schon einige hundert hundert Leute hinter uns her, ich habe dann immer mit dem Zeigefinger auf Markus gezeigt und gerufen : "Das ist der Admin" ...     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ... auf die biertrinkenden Messebesucher achten ...



Ja, klar, so eine Diskussion um WinCC flexible Zweitausendzwanzig 
muss gut vorbereitet sein ...  



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... Manchmal sind sie auch gelaufen, weil ein paar Leute mit Baseballschlägern hinter Ihnen her waren



... hat man wohl beim großen S. auch so gesehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich raff das gerade nicht. Meinst Du Scrabble oder sonst was, oder habe ich Trival Pursuit nie richtig verstanden.
> 
> Egal! Pack das Danke das ich Dir gegeben habe, für deine Bekannte ein.


 
Ich werde es ausrichten ...

wegen des Klugscheißerspiels: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trivial_Pursuit

Die ungeliebten braunen Fragen waren Anlass des Ausspruchs "Braun ist S*** "


----------



## zotos (29 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trivial_Pursuit
> Die ungeliebten braunen Fragen waren Anlass des Ausspruchs "Braun ist S*** "


Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen!


----------

